# Free black walnut log.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

A friend of mine has a farm and he uses wood to heat his home. He has people drop of logs and stumps on his property. Mostly junky stuff. He recently told me that someone dropped off a black walnut log, and they said the guys weren't suppose to drop that off there, and they were going to come back and pick it up later. My friend told them if they don't come back by a certain date, then he would burn it. (Yikes) He then told me that I could have it. It's 13' long, the small end was about 36" and the widest part of the crotch was about 48" It's a big boy. I then was able to have a tow company winch it on their flat bed for a reasonable rate and bring it to my local sawyer. I had this brought to him just before Labor Day weekend. I was heading up to my cabin, so I couldn't be there for the milling process. Wished I could have been there for that. I came back from up north and he called me and said he was done. ( cool!!!!). Because of work being so busy and getting home late I couldn't go pick it up until this Saturday. So without further boring words. Here's what I got. His mill wasn't large enough to slab 48" so he milled what he could at 24" wide. Enjoy!!!!
















































His mill.






Stacked stickered and sealed the ends. Oh and I had him cut at 8/4.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

WOW- that is a big one- NO pictures??? :furious:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a fabulous score!
Too bad he couldn't get that big crotch. What a table, that would make!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> That's a fabulous score!
> Too bad he couldn't get that big crotch. What a table, that would make!


He did but not the whole width of it. 
Here's some close ups with a splash of DNA




























































My lovely wife helped me stack and sticker all of it. She's a trooper. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pics were not there when I first looked- NICE score- beautiful wood............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Pics were not there when I first looked- NICE score- beautiful wood............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks mike. I had a delay in my post. Lol


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice haul Dom. It's hard to go wrong with a stack of Walnut.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Nobody likes my walnuts. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Wow!!!! Nobody likes my walnuts.
> Laughing!!!!!


You are right- crummy stuff........... I will take it off your hands for a slight fee. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks good!

If you ever make it down to west central IL. way I have a walnut log you can have.

Going to have to be creative getting it though as it was on the edge of an old strip mine lake and fell on my dock. Still have at least 12' x 20" across? log laying in the water in the way of my boat but it's beyond my means to get it out of there.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

The only thing better than a stack of walnut lumber is a free walnut log and a buddy with a portable sawmill (or better, your own mill). This walnut log had fence wire hanging out of it, so I got it for free. I used bi-metal blade and cringed every time I heard it hit metal, but it did fine. The result is walnut lumber with metal "inlay". It's just about dry. Going to be hard on planer blades, though!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

My Google has been down for only TWO DAYS and LOOK at all I've MISSED!!! GREAT find Dom..congrats....I'm gonna call it Black Ash so you'll send it to me and I'll twiddle my thumbs cause it ain't drying fast enough...LOL!!! What a beautiful wide feather....way to go!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Dom.
Send that stuff down my way and I'll designate you as my best-ist friend !
To think I lived within a few miles from you and now all I can get is pictures? Sometimes life is unfair.
Beautiful stuff and you know how much I love walnut.
Ya Glommed Onta some Pudry Stuff. Ya Hey Der,,Eh?

Hey. Shoot me an e-mail. I lost yours in a computer crash.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Laughing!!!!! 
Do you have the same cell #. If you do ill have to call you later.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nope 
Cell and life has changed up.
I'll PM ya.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Nope
> Cell and life has changed up.
> I'll PM ya.


Sounds good.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark
Nope
Cell and life has changed up.
I'll PM ya.

Still no PM Dan. 
What happened to ya?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Just looking at that walnut again. Nice score! 

Hey Parkerdog...where in West Central, IL are you? I have to head over to Galesburg soon to pick up a couple of logs. Can't imagine pulling a log out of a lake would be that hard. Of course, nothing I attempt looks that hard before I start doing it


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

South of Galesburg roughly 20 miles. get off exit 54 from I-74 and head south on highway 97. When you get to Rapatee you've went 1.5 miles too far. lol If you are serious though pm me and I'll give you my number to call.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Unless things have changed, you can't send or receive PM's until after 25 posts.
Good luck with the water/log...LOL....Allen you sound like me...it won't take TOO long. Without a crane or GOOD skidder winch, be extremely careful!!! The logs will have a great story to go with them!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Psrkerdog...we won't be able to PM but if you go to my website my contact info is there. Just shoot me an email and we can discuss. 

Tim...what could possibly go wrong? It's just a tree in a hole full of water. All I gotta do is get in the water in a strip mine lake I've never been in before, fish my cable around the tree which we know has to be stable since it didn't sink, and then pull it out real easy because we know there's nothing it could possibly snag on. That sounds easy. Right?


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

It's raining right now but I can take some more pictures to give you an idea of what you would be dealing with. Root ball is still on it.

Wouldn't have to get in the water, been dry enough that the lake level is down and the dock is uncovered.

What could go wrong? LOL


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> Just looking at that walnut again. Nice score!
> 
> Hey Parkerdog...where in West Central, IL are you? I have to head over to Galesburg soon to pick up a couple of logs. Can't imagine pulling a log out of a lake would be that hard. Of course, nothing I attempt looks that hard before I start doing it


you guys are talking about my home town of galesburg and abingdon and avon and all the town's south, macomb and rapatee juntion ect been thei all my life except for the last 35 yrs in florida now , good luck on the log my brother and famly lives in london mill also small world .


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Parkerdog said:


> South of Galesburg roughly 20 miles. get off exit 54 from I-74 and head south on highway 97. When you get to Rapatee you've went 1.5 miles too far. lol If you are serious though pm me and I'll give you my number to call.


sound's like you are going thro maquon ? been their all my life except the last 35 yrs i been down in florida , my brother lives in london milles west of rapatee junction , we used to go to the farm sale in rapatee, their used to be a caffee on south a little bit ? good luck on the log , i know the mine lakes also, good for mushroom's also


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

del...small world indeed. I have family in Vermont, Ipava, Table Grove. It will be a nice drive and a fun time getting a log out of a lake.


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

del schisler said:


> sound's like you are going thro maquon ? been their all my life except the last 35 yrs i been down in florida , my brother lives in london milles west of rapatee junction , we used to go to the farm sale in rapatee, their used to be a caffee on south a little bit ? good luck on the log , i know the mine lakes also, good for mushroom's also


He would be going through Maquon. Rapatee is 1.5 mile down the road from me and the café you are probably thinking of was my aunt's Meyer's mobile east of the 97-116 junction. It's been gone a long time now. Rapatee doesn't even look the same, they tore down the old school house the other day and conlons garage. 

I don't remember any farm sale in Rap. though. Maybe you are thinking of the sale barn every Thursday in Fairview?

I drink coffee in London Mills all the time. One of the taverns opens at 7 for the coffee crowd.

Don't forget the first two weekends in Oct. is the scenic drive and traffic is stupid nuts around here.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey what's with the hijack. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry Got caught up in finding a su... , err nice person to clean out my boat parking spot!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Parkerdog said:


> Sorry Got caught up in finding a su... , err nice person to clean out my boat parking spot!


I'm not to worried about it. 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen, your correct, I must've gotten dizzy headed looking down at the water...LOL. Looks like a nice find.....have fun and be safe.....OH YEAH, POST pics!!!
Dom...hijacked???? I think it would be TREE-JACKED and I think I seen them "leave'ing" down by the lake, possibly got the "trunk" in the water!!! LOL


----------



## Parkerdog (Aug 15, 2013)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> del...small world indeed. I have family in Vermont, Ipava, Table Grove. It will be a nice drive and a fun time getting a log out of a lake.


I haven't heard from you, did it scare you off when you looked at the pictures? :boat:


----------



## bjones515 (Oct 11, 2013)

Where do I back my truck up to??????

Trade????


----------

